# how to post pictures here?



## BBQMTRS (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey all, I'm new here and either am blind or it isnt there. Most forums have some sort of how to for posting pics. How can I post pictures on this forum.

Do they need to be hosted somewhere first? Can I paste from my computer? Photobucket? ??? 

Sorry I'm not too computer savvy.

Thank a mil.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

If you have them on Photobucket or another host you can put the URL in your post with the "image" button (need to be using the "advanced" posting form). If not, you can upload them to the server here using the "manage attachments" feature in the "advanced" posting form. There is a size limit for uploading so if they are too large you will need to resize them. The size limit does not apply to pictures hosted elsewhere, although I try to keep the size down a bit for those on dial-up.


----------



## BBQMTRS (Aug 9, 2006)

Lets try










Woohoo it worked

Now if I can just figure out how to get the emoticans in the reply post's.

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

BBQMTRS said:


> Now if I can just figure out how to get the emoticans in the reply post's.


 Use the "advanced" reply and click the smiley face above the text box to get a drop-down menu of emoticons/smileys.:bounce::ac550:

Scroll down in the list and click for "all" of them.:an4::an2:


----------



## BBQMTRS (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks I'll try it.


----------



## Playing Hooky (Jun 14, 2006)

On the same topic as BBQMstrs (great looking grill by the way), I have had a heck of a time and no success trying to download a custom graphic for my "avatar" and keep getting told the file is too large. However it is far less complicated than some of the anitmated and others I have seen. By the way, it is saved as a PDF file. Any ideas on this topic? Thanks, Matt


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Playing Hooky said:


> On the same topic as BBQMstrs (great looking grill by the way), I have had a heck of a time and no success trying to download a custom graphic for my "avatar" and keep getting told the file is too large. However it is far less complicated than some of the anitmated and others I have seen. By the way, it is saved as a PDF file. Any ideas on this topic? Thanks, Matt


 Can you convert it to JPEG or GIF? Also, what are the pixel dimensions, not the file size? It may be physically too large.


----------



## Playing Hooky (Jun 14, 2006)

The image is also stored as a JPG on my computer. The propertes shows the size as 2883x972 pixels. 
Thanks for taking the time to possibly help!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Playing Hooky said:


> The image is also stored as a JPG on my computer. The propertes shows the size as 2883x972 pixels.
> Thanks for taking the time to possibly help!


Just for comparison, my avatar here is 55x67 pixels so you might try a much smaller version. I assume for avatar you mean the picture that appears next to your name. You can also embed an image in your signature but I think you need to host it elsewhere.


----------



## Playing Hooky (Jun 14, 2006)

Wow, quite a size difference. Okay then, looks like I need to figure out how to resize, then attempt to load again. Thanks Charles, Matt


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Good luck.


----------

